# Custom Order- 300mm White #2 Honyaki Yanagiba (left handed)



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2011)

This was a custom order for a customer... 300mm White #2 Honyaki Yanagiba for Left Handed User... from our Gesshin Ginga line


----------



## bprescot (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow! That's a stunner!

But ... Oh no, Jon! There's a slight imperfection I see in one of those photos. Just send it over my way, however, and the customer never need see it! And because I'm a good guy, I offer you this service free of charge!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2011)

lol... sorry... its already packed up and in the process of being shipped


----------



## chazmtb (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, that's one of the most awsome wa handles I have ever seen.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeowza!


Jon, I always knew your store held lots of goodies, but lately I've been getting the real picture. You carry truly phenomenal stuff.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 21, 2011)

Hot damn Jon, that's one cool looking knife. I hope you took some close up pictures of that handle. If you didn't you need to start and then share them.


----------

